# [Solved] CUPS to print to HP PSC 1600 on Windows Machine

## Riddick

Dear All,

I am trying to set up printing over the network. Everything seems fine, 

but I am getting SMB Errors.

So: I start cupsd. I go to: http://localhost:631/ and set up my printer, with the

relevant driver, and it seems to be fine.

The SMB address is: 

```
smb://ANDONET/Guest@NI/HPPSC1600
```

which works from the SuSE machine set up with YaST.

Back in the Printers dialog, it all seems fine.

When I try to print a test page, it says, in /var/log/cups/error_log:

```
E [19/Sep/2005:00:04:30 +0200] [Job 30] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: No ticket cache found for userid=0

E [19/Sep/2005:00:04:30 +0200] [Job 30] Can not get the ticket cache for root

E [19/Sep/2005:00:04:30 +0200] [Job 30] Tree connect failed

```

Any ideas? The other two Windows computers, and the 2 SuSE machines

share with this printer fine, it's just this one that is giving me this strange error!

Help!

What is the "Ticket Cache"?

I am using KDE 3.4.2

RiddickLast edited by Riddick on Wed Sep 21, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Komisar

I had to downgrade to Samba 3.0.14-r3 to get printing back.   Some googling lead me to believe this is a bug in the latest Samba.  I also needed to add a username to the printer location.  ie. 

smb://username@smbname/printersharename

the easiest way for me to do this was through the cups web interface.

http://localhost:631/

Maybe just try the username thing first and see if that does it for you.  BTW what version of Samba are you running?

Good luck

----------

## Riddick

```
ed@edslaptop:~$ smbcontrol -V

Version 3.0.20

```

Is that the same version you had?

Should I try to downgrade?

Were you having the same errors as me?

I have tried the username address - that didn't change the situation.

Thanks,

Riddick

----------

## Komisar

 *Riddick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is that the same version you had?
> 
> Should I try to downgrade?
> ...

 

I think that was the version that gave me trouble, now I am using:

```
 # smbcontrol -V

Version 3.0.14a

```

I did a downgrade first and that didn't work, so I did the username then it worked but the errors had changed inbetween.   

I had these SMB errors before the downgrade.  

```
E [21/Sep/2005:08:35:46 -0500] [Job 33] Can not get the ticket cache for root

E [21/Sep/2005:08:35:46 -0500] [Job 33] Tree connect failed

E [21/Sep/2005:08:36:46 -0500] [Job 33] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will re

try in 60 seconds...ERROR: No ticket cache found for userid=0

```

Then after the downgrade..

```

E [21/Sep/2005:08:42:33 -0500] [Job 35] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will re

try in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

E [21/Sep/2005:08:43:33 -0500] [Job 35] Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will re

try in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

```

The username fixed that problem.

Here is the obsure link that lead me to believe that a downgrade would help.  http://samba.sernet.de/irclog/2005/09/20050908-Thu.log  It seems to be an IRC transcript.  So I cannot definitively say a downgrade will fix it but I suspect so.  Here is the command that I used to downgrade.

```
emerge -av =net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r3
```

Good luck.

PS.  Be sure to restart Samba and cups after the downgrade

/etc/init.d/samba restart

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

----------

## Riddick

Excellent, I will have a look at that now!

Thanks again!

----------

## Riddick

Fantastic! It worked!

BTW The SAMBA Team are onto this - Jerry Carter is on it!

Riddick

----------

## marek

Hi there

I decided to post-reply to that thread because I used some information from it to get my printing working but it stopped again.

The story goes like this. I have linux box running Samba 3.0.14 (as of today) and CUPS. I also have another machine which is running Windows XP Pro. This windows bax was recently upgraded from Nt to XP and my problems started right then. However I can mount my home directory from Linux box to the XP machine without any problems. My printer is physically connected to XP machine and I was able to get it to work when it was running NT and by adding my user name to the line  *Quote:*   

> smb://C1061/user@NTbox/LJ2100

  while going through web configuration tool, after putting XP on it. But it stoped working on me today, and I do not know what went wrong. There is still a guy trying to set sharing on that NT box for all user's directories but no changes were made to printer settings. And when I try to print a test page from web based CUPS configuration tool I am getting

 *Quote:*   

> "Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"

  or  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...START 0 1414672 116382 1421640 132248 true 473 3 <0>"

 

I was getting exactly the same error messages a week ago and adding username to the "smb://" line solved that problem then.

Any hints and/or suggestions?

I should also mention that I did not change anything in my smb.conf and printers.conf files

Here is the smb.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
>    workgroup = C1061
> ...

 

Guest user on the XP box is disabled as it was when it was running NT

Marek

P.S. Gentoo 

       Kernel 2.6.11 

       HP LaserJet 2100 on the XP Pro box

----------

## chovy

i got the HP-4110 to work from linux -> xp.

http://linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html

I used the auto-generated the linuxprinting.org ppd file for the manufacturer->model. Find the page that describes your printer and click on view (or download ppd file).

http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_4110

save this locally, which (see below: should be in /usr/share/cups/models/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd)

I fllowed the "CUPS Raster" method from the page above in step 2.

it took awhile, but i had to put the driver in the right place before it showed up in the web interface for cups (http://localhost:631). The goal here is to see your driver/printer model appear in the dropdown for "Model:" select menu in the cupsd web interface.

i think it was /usr/share/cups/model/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd that finally did the trick for me

i also added it here (although only one of these paths made it work  - I think the above one)

/etc/cups/ppd/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd

/etc/samba/printer/W32X86/3/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd

/usr/share/cups/model/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd

/usr/share/cups/drivers/HPOfficeJet4110.ppd

(oh yeah, restart /etc/init.d/cupsd anytime you make a change). I spent 4 hours on this, the help guide from cups web interface, and the linuxprinting.org documentation was pretty good. May want to restart /etc/init.d/samba too.

Last but not least, troubleshooting:

1) make sure you can actually print on your XP box to the local printer.

2) make sure the XP printer is "shared"...give it really simple name, like "hp-4110". I originally had "hpofficejet4110" and it never showed up (ms probably truncates the name from the dos days).

3) make sure you can see the shared name from your linux box with  

  $ smbclient -L xphostname

  you should see a list of shares.

3b) make sure you can ping your xphostname/ip where your server is  :Smile: 

4) you may also have to disable bi-directional printing on the printer in XP, not sure if it makes a difference, but saw it in another thread along the way.

5) i was getting printer queue errors " remote downlevel document" in the xp print-queue window for awhile, turned out I was choosing the wrong driver (from a previous printer i had installed on linux) in my cupsd web interface. (this took me long time, and wasted most of the night. Once I got the .ppd file, it was just a matter of putting it in the right folder)

6) printer go fscked up (had to unplug to reset. power on/off didn't clear the error mode).

----------

